# light and nice video-player...



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

any recommendation?


----------



## Dru (Dec 19, 2009)

mplayer


----------



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

dude...mplayer light? i don't think eso!


----------



## john_doe (Dec 19, 2009)

ffplay (from multimedia/ffmpeg)

mplayer is big mostly because ffmpeg libraries, liba52, libfaad, libdvd{read,nav,css}, etc. are statically linked in. If you replace them with shared libraries the size should be smaller.


----------



## Dru (Dec 19, 2009)

Well considering I just reinstalled all of my ports, and then installed it last, and it only needed 2 dependencies after config that werent previously installed, Id consider it fairly light for a video player, and Im not running Gnome or anything real heavy...besides Pidgin and Firefox.

I dunno what you would find much lighter, that actually plays most formats, Totem...no, and if youre running all QT, then maybe VLC might be an option.

If you already know so well, why did you ask? Do you also mean light on resources, or dependencies.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 19, 2009)

multimedia/mplayer too here. It _is_ lightweight, plays virtually every audio and video format and supports many output plugins.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 19, 2009)

+1 for mplayer


----------



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

sources will take all day compiling...
binaries will work fine?...


----------



## Beastie (Dec 19, 2009)

Works perfectly.


----------



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

both ways?...


----------



## klanger (Dec 20, 2009)

also +1 for mplayer for command line (terminal) video player or vlc for gui video player


----------



## Beastie (Dec 20, 2009)

Or the multimedia/gnome-mplayer mplayer graphical interface if you're more GTK-oriented. It's more usable than the native gmplayer IMO.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 21, 2009)

mplayer of course.


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 21, 2009)

There is not so much video player
I would say mplayer for any kind of video and sound

But you should also consider to try xine , i used it a lot on Linux before switching to mplayer for every multimedia files.


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> xine



yep! xine is nice...


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 for xine


----------

